# Newbie skimmer questions



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

First off sorry if this is on another thread but I am new to salt water and have not set up my tank yet at all I am wondering what would be a sufficient skimmer for a 29 gal tank I don't want to spend more then $150. Is skimming a marine tank like a filter for a fresh water you can't really over filtrate? And do I need a skimmer while I am cycling the tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can never have too large of a skimmer!It only removes the crap we don't want and saturates water with o2.I would run skimmer during cycle,no trouble will come from this.I'll look for good skimmers and post back.Hopefully RM will help out (he always finds the best deal!)


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

what are some good brands to look into i was looking at the hydor slim skim $109. i also read the tunze 9002 nano would be a good option as well. I want to make sure i get something that will not only work well but last. id rather fork out the extra little bit of $$$ then and get a quality skimmer then have to buy another one in 6 months when it breaks for being a penny pincher


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

are you using a sump(you could have in sump skimmer or seperate),or do you need HOB skimmer(can't have a dedicated or in sump with canisters or hobs as protien skimmers are a gravity type device.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

this tank is located on my night stand so it limits me to not being able to use sump so a HOB skimmer is going to my only option for the time being. From what i understand i can get away with using live rock powerheads and a skimmer for a FOWLR set up. i may use a HOB filter if i am A.able to and B. if it makes my life easier and my marine life better. 

if i find a good deal on a small canister i may go ahead and use that too but Im not going out of my way to find one at the moment. 

thanks for looking around for me CB


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's one deal that is used but at the right price;
Bubble Magus NAC5E Hang on Back Protein Skimmer | eBay
Same skimmer new $150
Bubble-magus NAC5E Hang on Tank Protein Skimmer Aquarium Skimmers
This one is a little smaller;
Eshopps Aquarium Reef Nano Hang on Protein Skimmer w Sicce Pump 2 25 x 4 5 11 5 | eBay
Another eshopps a little bigger;
Amazon.com: Eshopps PSK-75H Hang-On Protein Skimmer - Up to 75 gal.: Pet Supplies


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I get paid next week and am going to be picking up what I need for this tank.

The sand I have is aragonite and the guy at my lfs said live sand will turn what I have live as well (he's going to give me a couple cups to get it started). I don't need to buy a bunch of live rock as I have got plenty of lava rock in there right now and I am to understand lava rock can easily become live. I already have a couple powerhead a laying around. All that leaves me to get is a skimmer, salt and some RO water. Is there any good suggestions you can give me or is there anything I may or do need to get started.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Thanks RM for the links I will be picking one up up next week. I feel I have no need to rush this thing along that's how I mess stuff up. 

So with my hang on back filter I have (smaller AC) am I able use this thing in any way to help befit my tank? I do not have the space to do a refuge at the moment, I have seen online people do mod their HOB to be a mini refuge to harvest at least some bugs and algae. 

My other question is should I break this tank down right away And do a heavy cleaning to it or is that not necessary? I have three small Africans in there right now. The lava rock I have in the tank at the moment is some of the rock I will be using for my marine set up. Do I need to pull this rock and re-clean the hell out of it or is it ok to leave it as anything living on it right now will not be soon after salt is added. 

I am going to be getting my RO water from my lfs (he said I get it free so long as I buy my salt from him) is there a certain kind of salt I should be really looking into? Like I said this is going to be a fowlr tank with the idea I may do novice to intermediate corals in the future. 

I was reading on another thread that both of you are against deep sand beds. My guy at the lfs says that's the way to go. What are the pros and cons of each deep and shallow? 

Sorry for all my questions I just want to make sure I'm going into this the right way and will be prepared to have everything I need to get the ball rolling quickly and safely. Also sorry if my questions have been answered previously in other threads, I have done some digging around here and on ther places on the web and I get such mixed results it drives me up the wall sometimes. You guys here seem to know what's best for each type of aquarium. Keep up the good work!!! *W


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

No go on the lava rock huh? When I got it I boiled it bleached it and rinsed very well over and one and treated with dechlorinater. I have had it in my FW tanks for a while and have had no issues is thus far. I take it SW will be a different story? How much does base rock usually cost cause I can't afford to buy 30 lbs all live rock at 5.99 lbs right now. I think I will stck to a shallow sand bed for now I too don't like the look of the DSB. So where does the gas that build up in a DSB go with a shallow bed does it just surface and escape out the top.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

The lfs here in town sells base rock for 1.99 lbs I think I'm just going to buy a bunch of that and some live rock and let it cycle. What would be a good cheaper fish to keep my bio load up while the tank cycles and will be something I can keep in there with peaceful fish and the future soft corals I may do. (If it makes it that long) I'm not expecting a 100% success rate by any means.


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

I do not recommend cycling with fish as I am sure others here will tell u the same thing on the skimmer I would recomened the eshopps skimmer I have only used coral life and eshopps, but I live the eshopps and for the price I am not sure it can be beat, but all choices listed are great options


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

This sounds like a much safer and better method of getting my tank alive and going


----------

